# I was write!



## humner (May 24, 2012)

Yes, I know. I spelled "write" not "right". Let the games begin!


----------



## mevans154 (May 24, 2012)

I think "their" is only one way to play this game, and that is by "there" rules...


----------



## humner (May 24, 2012)

"Sew", did anyone "here" anything?


----------



## blnfa182 (May 24, 2012)

Well I think "your" both being immature.


----------



## humner (May 24, 2012)

mevans154 said:


> I think "their" is only one way to play this game, and that is by "there" rules...


woodn't it be "buy there" rules? LOL


----------



## humner (May 24, 2012)

blnfa182 said:


> Well I think "your" both being immature.


glad "your" joining the game. A little levity makes it go easier, trust me.


----------



## blnfa182 (May 24, 2012)

humner said:


> blnfa182 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think "your" both being immature.
> ...


Weighting four these results will bee the end of me.


----------



## humner (May 24, 2012)

Sapper said:


> Good won, butt it should bee in the games forum...


oar inn the rant room


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 24, 2012)

Shouldn't you folks be drafting something up in AutoCOD. This seems fishy.


----------



## blnfa182 (May 24, 2012)

I never really use AutoCOD, and I dont loose any sleep over it either.


----------



## humner (May 24, 2012)

your knot trying to cell us on AutoCOD argh ya?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 24, 2012)

Weight, I sea what you did they're


----------



## goodal (May 24, 2012)

Eye have AUTOCAD running twenty for seven.


----------



## Wolverine (May 24, 2012)

I halve weigh to much work to due to be in hear.


----------



## humner (May 24, 2012)

Butt this is moor fun


----------



## pbrme (May 24, 2012)

Audo Kad is sofa king we Todd did. Eye'm gotta take a potty in Kad's slot Matrix.


----------



## humner (May 24, 2012)

owe, sew wii half knew caricatures


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 24, 2012)

Sew, should this game consist of making up knew words two?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 24, 2012)

why wood you dew that?


----------



## humner (May 24, 2012)

oh, cum on. I herd sum liked it weather it was maid up or knot


----------



## Master slacker (May 24, 2012)

Y'all are lame... like... sofa king lame...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 24, 2012)

Howe much do eye owe u? The Czech's in the male.


----------



## envirotex (May 24, 2012)

Ask MS if he noes where its at? Eye dare u.


----------



## humner (May 24, 2012)

MS dew you nose wear its at?


----------



## goodal (May 24, 2012)

Their's know weigh ewe guys are as busy as wee are. Otherwise, ewe wood knot have thyme two screw around on this syt!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 24, 2012)

Wier actually very busy.


----------



## goodal (May 24, 2012)

Wee have moar work then wee have cents 2007! Lukes too bee a very goode year.


----------



## Wolverine (May 24, 2012)

Frock! Now I have a haddock. I don't knead this.


----------



## Supe (May 24, 2012)

I am sew sic and tie rod of this shit. This has bin one heel of a day.


----------



## pbrme (May 24, 2012)

One fortune nightly, ewe wall ave two wok two mallow. Eye yawn deer otter and doughnut.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 24, 2012)

Geaux fornicate you're self


----------



## Dark Knight (May 24, 2012)

Eat socks not two master English. Can not play.


----------



## wongdaisiu (May 24, 2012)

You guys are two funny. I wish this game was going when I was waiting for my results. The weight did take a toe on my sanity.


----------



## humner (May 25, 2012)

M R ducks, M R not!


----------



## NYMechEng (May 25, 2012)

Ewe too arh two fun knee. Y knot weight fore results like nor mull pee pull.


----------



## goodal (May 27, 2012)

humner said:


> M R ducks, M R not!


O S M R


----------



## goodal (May 27, 2012)

NYMechEng said:


> Ewe too arh two fun knee. Y knot weight fore results like nor mull pee pull.


This is what reel engine ers due with they're PE.


----------



## pbrme (Jun 18, 2012)

badal said:


> humner said:
> 
> 
> > M R ducks, M R not!
> ...


S A R... C D E D B D wangs?


----------



## pbrme (Jun 18, 2012)

I Yam Sofa King

We Todd did.

Here's a good one to post on someone's white board:

HOOF

Arted


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Aug 22, 2013)

U C M B D I's

M B D I's C U

B A Feared, B veery A Feared


----------



## envirotex (Aug 22, 2013)

two man knee too quit now


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 23, 2013)

Am taking no sheet from anyone.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 23, 2013)

dis sheet's hotter two due ten you sing write lanrgrish


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 23, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> dis sheet's hotter two due ten you sing write lanrgrish


this belongs in the drunk thread


----------



## Jabert (Aug 23, 2013)

Eye did end no odder peep whole did dis kinda tall kin. Ant eye taught eye wuz ore ing in all. Ewe shood sea mah cowe werkerz, day tink iam we tod did two


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 3, 2013)

Tobornaughtob, the at is the quest in.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't know mofo yo peeps be bugging giving props to my ho cuz she's fly.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

Foo shoo, ye deep?


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 22, 2013)

Mike, I sea what you did their.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 5, 2014)

eightnt knowbudy got thyme fore dat.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2014)

Wats fur brakefast?


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 15, 2015)

What "thyme" is it again?


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 15, 2015)

of course you wood ask that


----------



## JHW 3d (Jun 16, 2016)

Eye bleeb were beck in business


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 17, 2016)

Old e


----------



## P-E (Jun 17, 2016)

Butt good e


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Aye had too reed this sew slowly it hurt.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 11, 2017)

O deer gawd.


----------

